# More chores



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

a picture of one of my granddaughters 3 years old helping to mix milk replacer and me and the grandson are checking fields


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

It give us a whole different perspective on things that most adults and children will never have.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

What if I have a video game where I actually have to do chores in the video game?

(It's true. I play Farming Simulator and have to make sure my cows are fed, have enough bedding, and the chicken's eggs are collected).


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Games are fine. Just need moderation. I play Nintendo all the time with my wife but I usually never play before nightfall. As long as there's daylight I'm outside.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Aaroncboo said:


> Games are fine. Just need moderation. I play Nintendo all the time with my wife but I usually never play before nightfall. As long as there's daylight I'm outside.


This! I need every minute of daylight I get. I have a huge summer list of things to get done, I feel like I'm sprinting through all of them to get it down before winter. In fact really my entire life is just spent preparing for winter, now that I think about it. I hate winter.

Most of my gaming happens in the winter when I get driven inside and am losing my mind, though the last two winters I've been doing construction on the second floor of my house so I have something to keep me entertained. Nonetheless, when I'm itching to 'make hay' I'll get on Farming Simulator and go make some hay.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

More on this topic. We're in the process of adoption. When my little junior shows up you can BET there will be chores. Whatever is safe enough and capable enough for him to do, he will learn the value of hard work. He'll also learn the value of handling money wisely, and as a result of these two, will also learn the value of playing hard (which for me, playing hard is working hard because that's how I like to 'play.')


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

To this day if I'm outside working and someone asks me what I'm up too the answer is always playing outside. Lol


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

Hayjosh said:


> What if I have a video game where I actually have to do chores in the video game?
> 
> (It's true. I play Farming Simulator and have to make sure my cows are fed, have enough bedding, and the chicken's eggs are collected).


My sister plays one of those games too and I love how they "harvest " bacon. After the pig is fattened she hits the button to harvest it and then the hog becomes skinny and you have bacon. I know that doesn't happen when our bovines go to town but I've never seen a hog plant.......what really goes on in there?????????


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

danwi said:


> It give us a whole different perspective on things that most adults and children will never have.


So true. Our kids at 5 and 4 years old understated life ,death, and the value of money/work better than most teenagers do.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

endrow said:


> a picture of one of my granddaughters 3 years old helping to mix milk replacer and me and the grandson are checking fields


Right on endrow! Reminds me of my daughter last fall watching us run some calves through the chute and insisted she was able to bring them up the alley. She did a great job with the last few. I'm so proud of them????









Adrian


----------

